# printing with bleach



## rhi (Dec 27, 2006)

i print with bleach on darks and it looks awesome but how do i stop the bleaching action so it wont damage the fabric? can i use milk? vinegar? peroxyde? baking soda? or just lots of water? dont tell me to use bleach stopper i cant find any!


----------



## rhi (Dec 27, 2006)

only water seems to do it but i dont know what the shirt is going to look in 3 months? plus im using ''fiber safe'' bleach... plus im using waterbased superopaque white from union so the bleach is thick and prints white, awesome. and if i want another color i just add a little bit of if in my mix.. i wonder why people still print with plastisol on darks?


----------



## rhi (Dec 27, 2006)

no i dont have any ventilation.. but it dosent smells that bad really... even when i cure the print.. but can i still die or catch cancer or something?


----------



## rhi (Dec 27, 2006)

thank you very much, ill try to post a picture.


----------



## rhi (Dec 27, 2006)

here. left is tiny amount of waterbased white and right is tiny amount of bleach and lots of waterbased white and blue.


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

> here. left is tiny amount of waterbased white and right is tiny amount of bleach and lots of waterbased white and blue.


Have you tried printing "lots of w/b white and blue" without the bleach? If so, is there a big difference in the finished product?


----------



## thebest (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought about printing with bleach a while ago but changed my mind. I am still going to do it it's just finding the right bleach as far as I go though. I am not going to mix with any ink just straight bleach. What I will do since its oustside is print use a hair dryer to dry it good and wash one to see the effect then go from there


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

rhi- You should try the waterbased discharge that Matsui makes. It may handle better. I can't imagine pulling bleach around on a screen with a squeegee...


----------



## rhi (Dec 27, 2006)

no i cant use discharge a dont have an oven just an heat gun, and mixing blue and white ink make a really stiff and thicker print.. bleach is supersoft


----------



## oveeria (Mar 17, 2008)

has anyone found a perticular brand that works better than others? in ref to the bleach..

or a brand to definativley stay away from?

thanks,
ps, my first post.^^


----------



## k1down (Nov 26, 2007)

I find this fascinating and I really hope that you post more photos. I myself was thinking about trying out a peroxide mixin with an ink to see what would happen, but I was told it would most likely break down my screen emulsion coating. Anybody ever tried peroxide? That bleach blue looks pretty sweet man..
-k1

Edit: Well you really got the ol gears grinding. What if you could use a bleach mixin to avoid a white underprint on dark shirts? Hrm indeed!


----------



## rhi (Dec 27, 2006)

pretty good hey, i love it. i use ''la parisienne'' brand the ''fiber sure'' one so it wont eat fabric as much as regular bleach i guess... but you gotta make sure the paint and bleach are mixed really good together so the print is regular... and after like 15 prints the bleach seems to be evaporating from the mix so the prints arent that soft anymore and not as opaque.. dont know why is that..


----------



## Naga (Mar 11, 2008)

The best way to stop bleach and completely neutralize chlorine is with a solution of sodium thiosulphate (also known as "fixing salt" from it's use in photography).


----------



## oveeria (Mar 17, 2008)

could anyone tell me the mixing ratios??
i recieved a bottle of powder and a bottle of discharge water based ink, however i have not found any lit on the ratio to mix these
chemicals.

ps, anyone know meta jon?
he is a personal friend i have lost touch with. i figgered hed be a big presence here, ^^

thanks all
Ovi


----------

